# iPhone Workflow Ideas



## elkiehound (Nov 13, 2019)

I am looking for workflow ideas using the new iPhone Max.  I tried yesterday taking the photos with LR on the iPhone, with the intention of then editing on my Laptop in the hotel room.  And then saving the best photos (after editing) in my Photos album, which is my home base for 25+ years of photos.   First issue is that with the internet here, it will take til Thanksgiving to get the images from my iPhone to the cloud and back down to my laptop.  

Anyhow, looking for ideas that I can use:

iPhone for photo shooting
LR CC for editing
Photos App for Photo Management (Albums .. Folders).

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2019)

Sometime back, I abandoned Apple's iCloud Photos and app for Adobe's Cloud and mobile Lightroom.   You can manage some basic edits in the Lightroom app.  And it is really practical to use Lightroom with an iPadPro.  I've replaced my laptop with the iPadPro.
If you are stuck with a slow internet connection, then you might try to import  directly from the phone to the laptop,  Use your lightning cable to connect the phone to the laptop and use the import function in Lightroom.   You will see the iPhone listed as a device.   If you check the checkbook "Don't import Suspected duplicates" only the image on the phone that are not in your catalog will be checked


----------



## elkiehound (Nov 14, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Sometime back, I abandoned Apple's iCloud Photos and app for Adobe's Cloud and mobile Lightroom.   You can manage some basic edits in the Lightroom app.  And it is really practical to use Lightroom with an iPadPro.  I've replaced my laptop with the iPadPro.
> If you are stuck with a slow internet connection, then you might try to import  directly from the phone to the laptop,  Use your lightning cable to connect the phone to the laptop and use the import function in Lightroom.   You will see the iPhone listed as a device.   If you check the checkbook "Don't import Suspected duplicates" only the image on the phone that are not in your catalog will be checked



Thanks, I connect the cable and my MBP (Lightroom CC) recognizes the device, and I see photos.  However, they are the photos taken with the iPhone camera app, not the LR mobile app.  Plus, they are are all JPG format.

How can I get the photos from the LR camera to the MBP Lightroom CC?

Thanks!

Roy


----------



## elkiehound (Nov 14, 2019)

Kinda related, it is of interest that when you look at the jpg images taken by the new iPhone Max in low light, there are probably a dozen or so images of the same shot.  This is the method Apple is using to minimize blur on low light photos, there is some magic that they take a bunch of the same photos in low light.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 14, 2019)

elkiehound said:


> How can I get the photos from the LR camera to the MBP Lightroom CC?


The only way currently is to wait for images taken with the Lr camera to sync up to the cloud and then down into Lightroom on the MBP.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2019)

You can share the photos in LR to the camera roll. This will make second copy on the phone and then you can import to the laptop as I described before. Be sure to clean up after your import or you will fill up your phone storage.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Selwin (Dec 16, 2019)

I assume you use the LR app to shoot photos because of its RAW capabilities? If so, you could also decide to spend a few $$ on a third party camera app that can shoot RAW with your iPhone cameras. Please note that Apple doesn’t allow RAW with your new Max UWA lens. I myself use Halide camera app but there are many


----------

